# Cracks in the lower boom fiberglass insert?



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

Bought my rig a year ago and the fiberglass insert on the lower boom had some cracks in it. Took it to have some repair and the mechanic said I was ok, just cracks in the gel coat. I marked them with a sharpie and a couple of them have grown by 1/4". The mechanic said he could put a fiberglass collar over it and that would cure it. Just wondered if anyone has ever had this done


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 4, 2012)

I would call the manufacture and ask them what they suggust.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

swyman said:


> Bought my rig a year ago and the fiberglass insert on the lower boom had some cracks in it. Took it to have some repair and the mechanic said I was ok, just cracks in the gel coat. I marked them with a sharpie and a couple of them have grown by 1/4". The mechanic said he could put a fiberglass collar over it and that would cure it. Just wondered if anyone has ever had this done



What brand of lift?


----------



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't call, its a TECO Saturn 5. Has really been great and runs smooth and fast. I just want to make sure im safe. If that failed it would be game over.


----------



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

I wasn't to concerned when I bought it, figured I could just replace it myself until the mechanic explained to me that it is not bolted on but bonded to the steel. Said as long as the cracks were not through which you can see by looking inside, that he could just put a collar on it. I thought they may have been from sitting outside all year long but since I have owned it it has spent every night indoors. So that rules out water getting in cracks and freezing to make them bigger. Sits on a 97 IH 4700, old Nelson truck but is in excellent shape.


----------



## 2strokenut (Feb 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would call the manufacture and ask them what they suggust.



+1 on that 

it could be deeper then the gellcoat it could be deep fractures in the fiberglass which are some times hard to see


----------



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

TECO is no longer in business, can't call


----------



## 2strokenut (Feb 4, 2012)

if it is only cosmetic then there would be no need for the collar 
you said that you couldn't see any cracks on the inside 
is the fibreglass clear?


----------



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking inside through the end with a spotlight on the outside moving around. I guess if you stress it somehow they could open up.


----------



## swyman (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess case in point, has anyone ever heard of doing this or had to have the fiberglass insert replaced? Ever hear of one failing?


----------



## 2strokenut (Feb 4, 2012)

I would suggest taking it to a reputable fibreglass company and getting a quote on fixing it
just my 2 cents worth


----------



## juststumps (Feb 4, 2012)

I love all the replies to this question !!! I love how people are willing to give advise , on something they have never seen . Take two aspirins in the mourning , that will fix every thing . 

My bucket get inspected every year , by people that inspect and fix bucket trucks for a living . 
Last year , a garbage truck hit the part of the boom , that hangs over the back of the truck . Truck got parked , until it got inspected. ( 65ft HI RANGER on a 2002 GMC cab over)( Lifted the passenger side of the truck 3 feet of the ground . )

I would call them , before i relied on my safety from someone that changes your oil , or other yahoos like me on the internet . 

just saying .


----------



## swyman (Feb 5, 2012)

juststumps said:


> I love all the replies to this question !!! I love how people are willing to give advise , on something they have never seen . Take two aspirins in the mourning , that will fix every thing .
> 
> My bucket get inspected every year , by people that inspect and fix bucket trucks for a living .
> Last year , a garbage truck hit the part of the boom , that hangs over the back of the truck . Truck got parked , until it got inspected. ( 65ft HI RANGER on a 2002 GMC cab over)( Lifted the passenger side of the truck 3 feet of the ground . )
> ...



I'm with ya, it's going to a boom repair shop. Just wanted to know if anyone has run into this before. There is no compromise on that boom, it is my lifeline.


----------

